# The reactivity thread



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I haven't made a proper reactivity video yet, life has gotten in the way for now, but I did catch this on an early morning walk yesterday. 
The neighbor's dogs are barking, the neighbor is moving his truck and talking to his wife at the same time, and it's a lot going on that you can see Penny finds really interesting. 
This is not 'reactivity' but it's not neutrality either and this is exactly the sort of over-interest that can escalate in to reactive behavior so it's good to address it.

I make a couple choices that may or may not work for you and your dog.

1) Keep moving. You can notice things but you have to keep moving with me, we're out for a walk, we're walking.

2) Look but don't stare. Penny is not sure about the barking and people, she needs to look because she's storing information about the world and if I don't let her see anything, she can't go back to her memory storage next time and say "oh yeah that's dogs barking but that's okay" 
So she can glance a few times, store information, but not stare and obsess. If I let her stand square and stare that would be triggering to the barking dogs too.

3) I talk to her. If you tend to get nervous sing. It can be terrible singing but they need to hear from you that this is a 'ho hum' situation, nothing to be worried about.

4) Initially she gets treats every few steps, as we create distance I extent the time between reinforcement because she can. She is able to take treats, she is able to listen to me, it's all good.

Notice as we finally walk away from the trigger she has a relief reaction, both from the stress of the encounter and the stress of the brain work of listening and paying attention to me in the face of a trigger like that. 
Her relief reacting starts with the bouncing and then taking off running. I'm 100% okay with that. If I weren't holding the phone in the leash hand I would have dropped the leash so she could zoomie, it's a great stress reliever. Don't correct this stress bubble behavior, just ride it out. It goes away as their life experience grows and they understand what's worrisome and what isn't.

We've had Penny about 18 months now, she's at most 3 years old, still very much a juvenile, still very much learning to be a civilized dog. Even if I had raised her as a pup, this would not be unexpected young dog behavior


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Decided to brave a dog park 
Not really  I wouldn't subject my dog to a dog park, but walking about outside the dog park is excellent practice ignoring other dogs, so that's what we did.

At this point she wasn't taking treats but shortly after she was able to.


----------



## RileyDog0816 (Jan 9, 2022)

I am new here and don't want to step on any toes but I am dealing with a similar situation and want to share what I have learned. My Dog (4-year old Female GSD) has reactivity issues as a result of not being socialized when she was young. It is just the two of us and she is protective of me. She reacts most strongly to things that surprise her as in someone coming around a corner or through a door, etc. and when she reacts she adopts a defensive posture. I have noticed that with the Winter coming on her where I live and people wearing darker clothes that has increased her reactivity slightly. I use two commands in these situations. "Easy", to communicate to her that a person, Dog, or situation is not a threat to us and "Quiet" to let her know that she does not need to bark or growl and for me this works. When I am walking her I am alert for situations that might upset her and when I see one I watch her body language and I react accordingly. Most of the time there is no issue but sometimes giving her the Easy command helps and I keep her on a tight Heel and if necessary move to advocate for my Dog by placing myself between her and whatever it is that she sees that is getting her excited. If she is getting amped up and starting to growl/bark I give her the Quiet command and if I have to I will put her on Sit/Stay. In many cases if I tap her head with my finger or bring my right foot up behind me and tap her thigh that will break her focus and we are fine. Reactivity situations are dynamic and no solution works in every case. The key is to stay flexible and know your Dog.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

RileyDog0816 said:


> I am new here and don't want to step on any toes but I am dealing with a similar situation and want to share what I have learned. My Dog (4-year old Female GSD) has reactivity issues as a result of not being socialized when she was young. It is just the two of us and she is protective of me. She reacts most strongly to things that surprise her as in someone coming around a corner or through a door, etc. and when she reacts she adopts a defensive posture. I have noticed that with the Winter coming on her where I live and people wearing darker clothes that has increased her reactivity slightly. I use two commands in these situations. "Easy", to communicate to her that a person, Dog, or situation is not a threat to us and "Quiet" to let her know that she does not need to bark or growl and for me this works. When I am walking her I am alert for situations that might upset her and when I see one I watch her body language and I react accordingly. Most of the time there is no issue but sometimes giving her the Easy command helps and I keep her on a tight Heel and if necessary move to advocate for my Dog by placing myself between her and whatever it is that she sees that is getting her excited. If she is getting amped up and starting to growl/bark I give her the Quiet command and if I have to I will put her on Sit/Stay. In many cases if I tap her head with my finger or bring my right foot up behind me and tap her thigh that will break her focus and we are fine. Reactivity situations are dynamic and no solution works in every case. The key is to stay flexible and know your Dog.


Hi and welcome  
I definitely agree with putting yourself in between the dog and the trigger as a sort of buffer  
I'm afraid the tapping her head or leg wouldn't work for me and what I'm looking to achieve as I really prefer my dogs respond to voice cues alone for all sorts of reasons. Not the least of which is eventually I want them to be off-leash around other dogs and I need for her to respond to me when she's out of grabbing or touching range. 
If you have to back up a voice cue with a "tap" on her head or thigh, I'd say the voice cue needs more work. If you build in food instead, it can change her emotional response and the voice cue becomes more powerful.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I'm so stinking proud of Penny!! 
I thought for sure this was going to be a screaming potato video. There's a bunch of deer in the trees and they're staring at us right before taking off. When they take off I thought for sure Penny was going to lose it, but she decided to connect with me instead!! 
Granted, she's wild-eyed and losing her mind slightly, but she's loosing her mind *with* me instead of trying to take off in the dark. 
Good little methpuppy!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> I'm so stinking proud of Penny!!
> I thought for sure this was going to be a screaming potato video. There's a bunch of deer in the trees and they're staring at us right before taking off. When they take off I thought for sure Penny was going to lose it, but she decided to connect with me instead!!
> Granted, she's wild-eyed and losing her mind slightly, but she's loosing her mind *with* me instead of trying to take off in the dark.
> Good little methpuppy!


Well done Penny.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Yesterday was a big day, Penny came to the city with us and got several walks around loud construction, people, dogs, runner, bikers, baby strollers and all sorts. 
One of the things that I find useful is "sit and chill" where I have the dog just sit with me and observe everything and we talk about it. Okay, I talk, dog is hopefully not vocalizing too much  In this part you can see Penny does have some opinions 
They don't have to sit on your lap, just near you so you can provide physical reassurance. 




And another one, there's also a bunch of canada geese in a river in front of us, you can periodically hear them honking. The other noises are a bunch of construction going on - that she really did not like!





All in all we probably sat for about 15 minutes and walked for 45. Later she also sat while we had lunch.

I'm constantly checking in with her - we talk about dogs checking in with us, but we have to do check ins as well, particularly if your dog is struggling with all the stimulation like Penny was. 
I check for:
- Is she able to respond to me.
- Is she able to eat.
- Is she able to take food from me.
- Is she able to work for food. 
These are in order of difficulty, my goal is that she can be in "work" mode in the middle of the city. We did end up finding a quieter parking lot and she did some great heelwork with spins and middle and leg weaves. 
In this clip she's no where near being able to work for me. She is able to respond to me, but she's not able to take food. She can eat however, so that's a start. A dog who can eat is a dog who can think, I can build on that


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Sit and chill sounds good but at the moment its too chilly to sit where I live.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

cbcdesign said:


> Sit and chill sounds good but at the moment its too chilly to sit where I live.


Excuses Excuses  
My butt was pretty frozen by the time I got up, and Penny's shivering was not all nerves/excitement!

Actually was thinking about that Matt Beisner dude watching back over the videos. If I waited for her to be calm before I touched her, I would not have laid hands on her all day. Touch is an important way to help a dog calm down.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

O2.0 said:


> Excuses Excuses
> My butt was pretty frozen by the time I got up, and Penny's shivering was not all nerves/excitement!
> 
> Actually was thinking about that Matt Beisner dude watching back over the videos. If I waited for her to be calm before I touched her, I would not have laid hands on her all day. Touch is an important way to help a dog calm down.


Yeah it can be. I quite like the idea of asking the dog if its ok though rather than just fussing because I want too as some owners do.

Sam doesnt like being touched when he is over threshold, I got bitten doing that once, and a few weeks later got a firm bang on my arm with clenched teeth when I touched him. He inhibited that second time which was good but he was telling me, dont touch me when I am worked up, I dont like it. Other times I can be using my PC mouse and Sam will actively ask for a fuss.

I think Matt Beisner is trying to teach owners how to recognise when the dog needs to be touched rather than them doing so because they want to, not a bad thing with a dog that has shown aggressive tendencies.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I'm big on handling and I'm big on all my dogs understanding that sometimes I'm going to put my hands on them, that sometimes I'm going to restrain them, and they're going to have to be okay with that. 
I don't put up with a dog saying "no, you're not going to touch me." I mean, yeah, we'll have a conversation about it, and I don't turn it in to a battle, but my dogs quickly learn that I am going to touch them and it's okay. 

I agree that for a fuss, yes, a lot of owners get this very wrong. They're showering the dog in attention and getting in their face and it's not pleasant for the dog. But that's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about using body contact to help a dog get themselves together.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

We have a standing reservation at a field every Saturday. It runs next to a busy walking footpath. Each week we meet so many dogs. The fence is Sox foot but only wire so the boys can see them. Loki is such a friendly boy. Today he met a female boxer and played for ages running up and down the fence. 

It feels the lead causes so many problems his body language is totally different. Is there anything I can do to help this ? I try and keep it slack but it’s tricky when he’s kicking off.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> We have a standing reservation at a field every Saturday. It runs next to a busy walking footpath. Each week we meet so many dogs. The fence is Sox foot but only wire so the boys can see them. Loki is such a friendly boy. Today he met a female boxer and played for ages running up and down the fence.
> 
> It feels the lead causes so many problems his body language is totally different. Is there anything I can do to help this ? I try and keep it slack but it's tricky when he's kicking off.


That one is so difficult and it's Penny's issue too. Not just the leash messing up her body language, but other dogs on leash are confusing to her. She has terrific dog skills off leash, but on leash she will pull to get to another dog.

What I've been doing is the same thing as above, checking in with her to see where she's at. Ideally she's able to eagerly take food and work for it, but we're no where near that point. We'll get there, but we're not there yet. So starting from the top. Is she able to respond to me? If I say "this way" and move away, is she able to turn and come with me without me having to pull on her leash? In the video above, she can, so I start from there. There was a time she wasn't even at that point and I just had to pick her up and move on.

If Loki isn't able to respond to you and move away without leash tension, then go back a step to 100% management and just get him out of there however you can. 
If he IS able to respond to you, practice a lot of "this way" and moving away from the other dog. Yes, this keeps him from kicking off, but it also serves other purposes. It teaches him that just because there is another dog doesn't mean you have to interact, it teaches him that even with another dog around you still have to listen to mom, and it teaches him that it's _okay_ to defer to mom when there's another dog around.

So that's step 2. Step one is no response you do 100% management. Step 2 is can you respond to me.
He will have moments of being able to do step 2 and moments where he's not even at step 1. You want to work towards consistently able to respond.
At this point start working on getting him to eat. For multiple reasons. If he can eat, you can scatter feed and get his nose and digestive system involved which affects how he feels (calmer). If he can eat you can ask for behaviors and reward him for them. 
Again, you want to get him eating consistently before you start asking for behaviors and when you do ask for behaviors make them easy and fun behaviors with a high rate of success for him.

All of this translates in to you not having to tighten the leash. If you can get a "this way" direction change, you don't have to tighten the leash. If you can get a scatter feed in a safe spot, you don't have to tighten the leash. If you can get a touch, you can use that to direct him instead of having to tighten the leash. Middle works great for this too. Anything that gets him responding to you instead of going out to the end of his leash is useful.

So it's more of a responsiveness to you thing than a leash thing. 
When everything is going well, you might see me walk past another dog with Penny with a quick "this way" to get her paying attention to where I'm going, then I'll use strategic treat tosses and hand touches to move her either past the dog or away from the dog without having to hang on to the leash. Bonus, she's learning to ignore other dogs in favor of doing things with me. Eventually I'll let her greet safe dogs on cue, but in general she has to learn to ignore other dogs and go about her business.

Now, the reality looks much more like this at the moment. Penny hauls on her leash towards another dog, I maneuver her next to my leg on the opposite side of the dog, and once we pass I start asking for responsiveness. Sometimes I don't even bother with any of it and just pick her up, pass the dog, put her down and ask for responsiveness. So it's a process for sure!

Sitting on a bench and asking her to take food while dogs pass by is a big part of getting her responsive to me in the presence of dogs, people, construction etc. Because if she can do it on the bench, we can eventually transfer that to walking along the sidewalk.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> That one is so difficult and it's Penny's issue too. Not just the leash messing up her body language, but other dogs on leash are confusing to her. She has terrific dog skills off leash, but on leash she will pull to get to another dog.
> 
> What I've been doing is the same thing as above, checking in with her to see where she's at. Ideally she's able to eagerly take food and work for it, but we're no where near that point. We'll get there, but we're not there yet. So starting from the top. Is she able to respond to me? If I say "this way" and move away, is she able to turn and come with me without me having to pull on her leash? In the video above, she can, so I start from there. There was a time she wasn't even at that point and I just had to pick her up and move on.
> 
> ...


I need to do more of this just sitting and watching. He is a nightmare in my village but better somewhere new. On holiday he was more interested in new smells than other dogs. He will pull towards another dog sometimes other times he freezes. He likes contact and being squeezed. It's such a shame it was so nice watching him play today they were kissing through the fence. I almost invited her in but he gets a bit rough in play.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> I need to do more of this just sitting and watching. He is a nightmare in my village but better somewhere new. On holiday he was more interested in new smells than other dogs. He will pull towards another dog sometimes other times he freezes. He likes contact and being squeezed. It's such a shame it was so nice watching him play today they were kissing through the fence. I almost invited her in but he gets a bit rough in play.


If he likes contact and being squeezed, sit and chill might be a really good option for him as you can use that body contact to help him relax about everything happening around him


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> If he likes contact and being squeezed, sit and chill might be a really good option for him as you can use that body contact to help him relax about everything happening around him


I would say he likes contact.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Tried to get an example today of seeing where Penny is as far as being able to respond and work. 
Not the best examples, but you get the idea


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> Tried to get an example today of seeing where Penny is as far as being able to respond and work.
> Not the best examples, but you get the idea


I'm not as agile as I used to be so I'd almost certainly end up on my bum if I tried what you do. Instead I usually do one of two things with Gwylim. Either steering him towards the nearest lamppost or wall to have a good sniff or practicing his "sit" which he loves to do because he gets loads of treats and praise.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> I would say he likes contact.
> 
> View attachment 482907


Another one who likes to get close up and personal with their homan


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Magyarmum said:


> I'm not as agile as I used to be so I'd almost certainly end up on my bum if I tried what you do. Instead I usually do one of two things with Gwylim. Either steering him towards the nearest lamppost or wall to have a good sniff or practicing his "sit" which he loves to do because he gets loads of treats and praise.


In terms of reactivity, it doesn't matter what you ask the dog to do, you're just cataloguing the dog's ability to respond to you. 
In this setting where Penny easily gets overwhelmed by everything going on, I'm going to ask her to do something that's easy for her, that she enjoys, and that she's confident with. She's good at sit, but it's not one of her favorites (she likes movement) so for her, I prefer things that get her "up" and animated.

But really I'm just checking in with her - "what can you do?" 
"Can you respond to me?" 
"Can you eat?"
"Can you take food from me?"
"Can you work?"

And when I lose her, how quickly does she recover to the next level. Today she went from barely able to respond to able to work in mere seconds which is huge. Eventually those gaps get so small it's just a blip, which is what we're aiming for


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Tried to get an example today of seeing where Penny is as far as being able to respond and work.
> Not the best examples, but you get the idea





O2.0 said:


> In terms of reactivity, it doesn't matter what you ask the dog to do, you're just cataloguing the dog's ability to respond to you.
> In this setting where Penny easily gets overwhelmed by everything going on, I'm going to ask her to do something that's easy for her, that she enjoys, and that she's confident with. She's good at sit, but it's not one of her favorites (she likes movement) so for her, I prefer things that get her "up" and animated.
> 
> But really I'm just checking in with her - "what can you do?"
> ...


I want to say a massive thank you for these posts - showing real life stuff, watching and reading this makes me feel a little less alone when I'm constantly being told I'm doing it wrong - feeding Zazu is wrong - I do it to work out how much of his head I have, if he eats we can work or if he is over threshold, fussing him is wrong, harnesses are the work of the devil himself, I shouldn't let him watch other dogs - if he is relaxed and I can easily get his attention from them, to me that's a positive.

I've been feeling fairly low recently - tired, frustrated and generally zero confidence with my own ability or if I'm even doing the right thing for Zazu's behaviour.

Tried to reach out to find a trainer to help me in person - I think a controlled enviroment around other dogs and people would help Zazu more but it would also help my confidence, my own self belief however either people don't want a reactive dog in their classes without even assessing him, or they never respond, or their time is out of my budget I cannot afford £80-120 for one hour of someone's time every week.

Unfortunately there seems to have been a huge rise in the popularity of idiots who think a slip lead or prong collar and leash corrections solve every behavioural issue - y'know the infamous videos of set the dog up to fail, keep leash correcting until you have a shut down dog = problem solved apparently and these people are magic. It saddens me to see unhappy, unsure dogs and your average owner seems none the wiser to it. Guess the behaviour they don't like has stopped with minimal effort - so the owner is happy.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

ShibaPup said:


> I want to say a massive thank you for these posts - showing real life stuff, watching and reading this makes me feel a little less alone when I'm constantly being told I'm doing it wrong - feeding Zazu is wrong - I do it to work out how much of his head I have, if he eats we can work or if he is over threshold, fussing him is wrong, harnesses are the work of the devil himself, I shouldn't let him watch other dogs - if he is relaxed and I can easily get his attention from them, to me that's a positive.
> 
> I've been feeling fairly low recently - tired, frustrated and generally zero confidence with my own ability or if I'm even doing the right thing for Zazu's behaviour.
> 
> ...


Is that REALLY how much a trainer costs now in the UK? 

I pay the equivalent of £25 or £30 if we have lunch. And that's for 2 dogs and between 2.5 and 3 hours training.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Is that REALLY how much a trainer costs now in the UK?
> 
> I pay the equivalent of £25 or £30 if we have lunch. And that's for 2 dogs and between 2.5 and 3 hours training.


The money I've spent on trainers for Loki. Most success I've had is following advice on here.

Had a good week with Loki. Saw some dogs he's not keen on managed to keep the distance so he would eat his treats, looked but didn't react. We went to the next village over for a run and it was very relaxed even when a dog tied up in its garden barked at him.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

ShibaPup said:


> I want to say a massive thank you for these posts - showing real life stuff, watching and reading this makes me feel a little less alone when I'm constantly being told I'm doing it wrong - feeding Zazu is wrong - I do it to work out how much of his head I have, if he eats we can work or if he is over threshold, fussing him is wrong, harnesses are the work of the devil himself, I shouldn't let him watch other dogs - if he is relaxed and I can easily get his attention from them, to me that's a positive.
> 
> I've been feeling fairly low recently - tired, frustrated and generally zero confidence with my own ability or if I'm even doing the right thing for Zazu's behaviour.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad to hear it's helpful! I wonder sometimes about posting on here, I mostly video for myself, to keep a record and criticize my own training  But it's good to know it's helpful to you 

I so hear you about being in a bad head space. It's so discouraging to get on FB or instagram these days because it seems crank and yank is making a comeback, or the algorithms are setting me up to see more of it, but either way I'm seeing a lot of yank 'em about training and then heaps of positive comments on how great that training is. 
I had kind of an 'ah ha' moment the other day in the quiet of the morning walking Penny. I don't want Penny to stop being reactive. As in, I don't want her stop noticing what's going on in her environment or not care about anything going on. I just want her to be confident about what's happening around her and respond appropriately to it all. To me it would be sad for her to see a squirrel and be ho-hum about it. I want her to be excited about that squirrel but turn to me with excitement and not yank on the leash. With her fears, I want her to build confidence. That's all.

You can absolutely make a dog not care about anything happening around them, but that's not what I want. At all. And it kind of bothers me when dog owners don't see the problem with shutting everything off like that.

You're doing great with Zazu, he's a teenage idiot, their job is to keep you humble  But he's doing great


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

ShibaPup said:


> I want to say a massive thank you for these posts - showing real life stuff, watching and reading this makes me feel a little less alone when I'm constantly being told I'm doing it wrong - feeding Zazu is wrong - I do it to work out how much of his head I have, if he eats we can work or if he is over threshold, fussing him is wrong, harnesses are the work of the devil himself, I shouldn't let him watch other dogs - if he is relaxed and I can easily get his attention from them, to me that's a positive.
> 
> I've been feeling fairly low recently - tired, frustrated and generally zero confidence with my own ability or if I'm even doing the right thing for Zazu's behaviour.
> 
> ...


I just had someone with an adolescent dally sign up to my reactive classes! The things she described were almost exactly what you have been having problems with. I did wonder for a second if it was you, but I know you aren't down my way  So we will see how we get on!
Please don't think you are on your own or that you are failing. We all have our struggles and we definitely are here for you.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ShibaPup said:


> I want to say a massive thank you for these posts - showing real life stuff, watching and reading this makes me feel a little less alone when I'm constantly being told I'm doing it wrong - feeding Zazu is wrong - I do it to work out how much of his head I have, if he eats we can work or if he is over threshold, fussing him is wrong, harnesses are the work of the devil himself, I shouldn't let him watch other dogs - if he is relaxed and I can easily get his attention from them, to me that's a positive.
> 
> I've been feeling fairly low recently - tired, frustrated and generally zero confidence with my own ability or if I'm even doing the right thing for Zazu's behaviour.
> 
> ...


The offer still stands if you want help with Zazu. We do 121 reactivity sessions with stooge dogs (Holly sometimes being of them) and have recently been hiring a secure field to do them in. We are not as expensive as the trainers you have mentioned either. X


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you

Another pet peeve while I'm having a moan - trainers that won't explain why that method or those that completely shut down other methods because I'm paying them for advice. A lot aren't open to discussion.

Maybe I'm that annoying little child that constantly asks why :Sorry I try to understand why and if possible find the most appropriate way of doing that is also suitable for me.



Sairy said:


> The offer still stands if you want help with Zazu. We do 121 reactivity sessions with stooge dogs (Holly sometimes being of them) and have recently been hiring a secure field to do them in. We are not as expensive as the trainers you have mentioned either. X


Would love to take you up on this - if evenings are possible or weekends due to work.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ShibaPup said:


> Thank you
> 
> Another pet peeve while I'm having a moan - trainers that won't explain why that method or those that completely shut down other methods because I'm paying them for advice. A lot aren't open to discussion.
> 
> ...


Yes absolutely. Would have to be a weekend as evenings are too dark at the moment.


----------



## Katyred (12 mo ago)

Boxer123 said:


> I need to do more of this just sitting and watching. He is a nightmare in my village but better somewhere new. On holiday he was more interested in new smells than other dogs. He will pull towards another dog sometimes other times he freezes. He likes contact and being squeezed. It's such a shame it was so nice watching him play today they were kissing through the fence. I almost invited her in but he gets a bit rough in play.


Do you mean he's reactive in your village ? My eldest girl lab is in growling mode if we walk in our village but elsewhere is lovely. Hence haven't walked in our village the past two years


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Katyred said:


> Do you mean he's reactive in your village ? My eldest girl lab is in growling mode if we walk in our village but elsewhere is lovely. Hence haven't walked in our village the past two years


Yes he's much worse in the village. He has a handful of friends who he loves but is enormously reactive to others. Luckily we have a circular walk that everyone goes on so we go in the opposite direction and can walk for miles without seeing anyone.

He's much better when we drive out. I took him away for the weekend and he was so excited to be at the beach he pretty much ignored everyone.


----------



## Katyred (12 mo ago)

Boxer123 said:


> Yes he's much worse in the village. He has a handful of friends who he loves but is enormously reactive to others. Luckily we have a circular walk that everyone goes on so we go in the opposite direction and can walk for miles without seeing anyone.
> 
> He's much better when we drive out. I took him away for the weekend and he was so excited to be at the beach he pretty much ignored everyone.


We have many lovely walks in our village but it was becoming too stressful, do you think it's a territorial thing ?
Ah that's great he enjoyed the beach, must have been fantastic for you to watch.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Katyred said:


> We have many lovely walks in our village but it was becoming too stressful, do you think it's a territorial thing ?
> Ah that's great he enjoyed the beach, must have been fantastic for you to watch.


I think it's partly habit with Loki. There are certain dogs he sees and goes nuts. It's become such a practiced behaviour. When we are somewhere new he's exploring nose to the ground on that particular circular walk he just ends up on high alert looking around the whole time. He's a pickle.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Finally got a little bit of actual 'reactivity' on video.






She loses it seeing two dogs across the street. And yes, she's pulling like a freight train, but there is zero point in me trying to address that, all I'm doing right now is a) keeping her safe (not running across the street) and b) finding somewhere to go. 
I'm not trying to soothe her, quiet her, do anything really other than manage the situation. The talking I do is more for me and my sanity than her, though on some level I do think it helps her.

As it happens there's a parking lot I can duck in to so I do. 
And here's the important part. Look how fast she is able to recover, and turn back in to semi-normal dog who can respond to me. About 5 seconds after she realizes there won't be an actual encounter, she turns and looks up at me and is responding to me. Watch her lick her lips (stress relief) and then her whole posture softens.

I'll take it! 
Obviously eventually it would be nice if she could see another dog without having to break out in song, but she's getting there. 
Basically she needs lots and lots of experiences of noticing another dog and moving on with her life. Right now there's a huge novelty factor and excitement factor. Probably a good dose of conflict and a little confusion. But the more she is able to notice another dog and move on without a big deal the better she'll get at it.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Finally got a little bit of actual 'reactivity' on video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking this yesterday we had an incident there was no where to go so I had to pass the dog. Loki did react but recovered much quicker.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So this morning was a big success. Loki's mortal enemy is post office dog. As a result he also goes nuclear when he sees the dogs owners or even smells them. It's tricky as they do the paper round each morning.

Today we saw the man couldn't go in another direction so I popped Loki between my legs and talked to him. He did bark but only once which is amazing.

Later we saw another dog who he likes but she ignores him. He normally will prance around to get her attention but today he moved to the side and focused on me and his ham.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> Finally got a little bit of actual 'reactivity' on video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That could be Gwylim except unlike Penny he grumbles under his breathe. Once he's passed the offending creature, he'll have a good shake and get on with his walk as though nothing happened.

When I played the video earlier this morning both boys ran up to my desk and had to have a look at what Penny was doing


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 483278
> So this morning was a big success. Loki's mortal enemy is post office dog. As a result he also goes nuclear when he sees the dogs owners or even smells them. It's tricky as they do the paper round each morning.
> 
> Today we saw the man couldn't go in another direction so I popped Loki between my legs and talked to him. He did bark but only once which is amazing.
> ...


Oh well done Loki!!



Magyarmum said:


> That could be Gwylim except unlike Penny he grumbles under his breathe. Once he's passed the offending creature, he'll have a good shake and get on with his walk as though nothing happened.


With Penny and dogs I think it's mostly frustration at not being able to interact, And confusion that the dogs aren't acting normally either because they too are leashed. I think in her previous life the only interactions she had with other dogs were other loose dogs, so she speaks feral dog great, she doesn't speak domestic dog as well LOL. 
Off leash or dragging her line, she's very friendly and appropriate in her interactions.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

With Sam its a combination of frustration and fear, one or the other depending on the situation or the dog. A couple of weeks ago we were walking along a path separated from a track by a hedge at about 9.30pm. Through a gap in this hedge a springer appeared out of nowhere and was immediately nose to nose with Sam. "Shit" I exclaimed, not the best reaction lol, the dogs had a friendly greeting though and the springer went back the way he came after this brief encounter. Sam was very chilled about the whole affair, in fact I think it made his night. A few days later we saw this same dog again 50 yards or so away and Sam laid down on the path and just watched him until he disappeared, no noise, no fuss, he just watched him play. Now that's what I call a close encounter and quite a positive one at that.


----------



## Barkingmad57 (Nov 26, 2018)

I find that if a dog appears out of nowhere close to Dylan he is better, maybe because he hasn't had a chance to wind himself up about a possible meeting!
Yesterday we spotted a young GSD Cross a fair way away and he was on high alert - later on the same dog popped through a hedge in front of him and he was OK for a bit, then remembered he should be reacting 
But I managed to nip the reaction in the bud and move him on thank goodness


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

We have a new Rottie in the village. Loki met him today, he was in his garden, Loki outside at a distance. He looked but didn’t react. He’s a big gentle boy. His owner said hello to loki and gave him fuss. I’m hoping loki will be ok with him.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Took Penny to the beach yesterday, along with lunch in the city and a 3 hour car ride each way. I know you Brits think it's crazy to drive 3 hours, spend the day and drive 3 hours back, here we call it a 'day trip'  And traffic was good so it was more like 2 hours and 40 minutes. Not too bad 

Anyway, thought I'd show some of the good and the ugly from our outing. 
Also let folks know, it's not always going to be a linear steady improvement progression, and that's okay. Look for the positives!






I also put a video up on instagram where she's just playing with a little fluffy dog. I don't know my small dog breeds at all. Might be a shih zhu or maltese or ?? But he was very cute


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

So, Zhia barks a lot at other dogs when we're walking anywhere on our road, but once we're further along she's fine. Do I just use the LAT game to deal with this?

The thing is, it's not very often that there are even any dogs around as we're quite far from the main bit of the village (which is already tiny), so I'm not sure if it would be able to work very well... Got a nasty look yesterday though (should have given him a nasty look, walking his dog off lead by a busy road, saw him frantically trying to get his dog's lead back on as it had decided to go across!)


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lucy2020 said:


> So, Zhia barks a lot at other dogs when we're walking anywhere on our road, but once we're further along she's fine. Do I just use the LAT game to deal with this?


Loki is terrible on our road. I think you can use the same approach.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Lucy2020 said:


> So, Zhia barks a lot at other dogs when we're walking anywhere on our road, but once we're further along she's fine. Do I just use the LAT game to deal with this?
> 
> The thing is, it's not very often that there are even any dogs around as we're quite far from the main bit of the village (which is already tiny), so I'm not sure if it would be able to work very well... Got a nasty look yesterday though (should have given him a nasty look, walking his dog off lead by a busy road, saw him frantically trying to get his dog's lead back on as it had decided to go across!)


I've been using multiple approaches with Penny. Her reactivity is multifaceted, frustration/conflicted feeling but she's also fearful of some people and sounds so I'm always keeping her mental state in mind.

LAT is a great skill but I find it hard to implement when I want her to keep moving. If I'm doing sit and chill, I'll do lots of LAT. If I'm trying to pass another dog, as you see in the video above, it's mostly happying her along and getting her attention back on me as soon as possible.

My goal is not so much for her not to react, I don't mind her noticing the world around her, I certainly don't mind her being excited about where she is, but I want her to be able to notice that there are other dogs without forgetting that I exist. To that end, I reward anything that remotely approximates acknowledging my existence. Even if all she's doing is turning to me to grab a treat and then turn right back to bark, I take it as a win because a) she's taking food, and b) she has to turn to me in order to do so.

As you can see, it does pay off. She's reacting for a much shorter time, and she's vocalizing less. Notice I'm not specifically working on the barking, simply getting her back to me as fast as possible, and the quicker she gets back to me the less noise she makes.

Basically with reactivity, think about what you want to address and what your end goal is. My end goal is a dog who can focus on me even when other exciting stuff is going on, and when I work towards that, the barking goes away on its own.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

As an aside, did anyone notice on the last video I posted (on the beach) when the gentleman holds out his hand. 
He was proudly showing me his e-collar 

Notice we move on pretty quickly after that. I didn't feel it was fair to the dog (or safe) to have Penny trying to interact while he was so restricted.

And that too is a lesson, as much as humanly possible, once two dogs meet, leave the leash as loose as possible so they can communicate more freely!

Oh, here's the play video


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Thought I would update, Penny still has her moments here and there, but for the most part she acts like a civilized swamprat. 
Yesterday we went to an outdoor ice cream place and she had a quick sniff with a lovely goldie mix and then was totally fine.

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cfhc46UgUJy/

Do I see a hint of dog neutral showing up?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I suppose I should add this video to this thread. About 9 months later, here's where we are  





I'm very happy with this. A off leash dog who's able to respond to me, and not overly obsessed with other dogs. Willing to interact but doesn't have to.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Loki has had a good couple of days. Managed to walk past people like normal folk. Continuing to work on engagement on walks and checking in.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I don’t know what thread to update so will try and stick to this one. A great walk today ! Going through the village centre we walked past the shop to find 3 dogs tied up outside. This was a bit different and we were quite close as I didn’t realise they were there. Loki walked past very well. He stopped to look one barked but we moved on. 

Then I spotted a black lab on the other side of the road I could have re routed but decided to push him a bit. He did react but not badly then had some treats and was able to walk at a distance behind (other side of road) dog was in eyesight but he was nice and calm. Then passed a spaniel again on the other side and he barely batted an eyelid. Normally this would have been a trigger stacking situation but not today. I gave him a big fuss and treats he came home and passed out.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> Then I spotted a black lab on the other side of the road I could have re routed but decided to push him a bit. He did react but not badly then had some treats and was able to walk at a distance behind (other side of road) dog was in eyesight but he was nice and calm. Then passed a spaniel again on the other side and he barely batted an eyelid. Normally this would have been a trigger stacking situation but not today. I gave him a big fuss and treats he came home and passed out.


Yay Loki!
I think it's easy to forget that a reaction that's less intense and that he recovers from quickly is still a win. Yes he reacted, but he didn't trigger stack and he recovered - that's all positive! 
I also think it's good to remember how many positives you both have had lately  




XC is now in competition season and Penny has to tolerate strangers on her turf. It's interesting to me that she's better behaved at away meets than she is at home meets, on her familiar territory. She is definitely territorial about "her" kids, "her" fields. Me, not so much LOL. There was a dog on 'her' field yesterday and that was _not_ okay  
Then one second she'll be playing with some of my runners, totally fine, and a runner from a different school will walk by and she does her best Cujo impression. Unfortunately my kids think it's hilarious so they're no help. Thankfully she does stop when I tell her to. 

Let's just say that civilizing a swamprat is an ongoing process!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Yay Loki!
> I think it's easy to forget that a reaction that's less intense and that he recovers from quickly is still a win. Yes he reacted, but he didn't trigger stack and he recovered - that's all positive!
> I also think it's good to remember how many positives you both have had lately
> 
> ...


I bet they love her. Loki is a lot better away from home turf he’s at his worse on the road outside the house.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> I bet they love her.


It's ridiculous. She's like a mini celebrity, their parents know all about her now too.
She's entertainment for the kids when they're sitting around waiting, she gets way too many treats and gets away with way too much barking and toe chewing, but it's all good 
I wish I could share more photos and videos of their interactions but obviously I can't...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> It's ridiculous. She's like a mini celebrity, their parents know all about her now too.
> She's entertainment for the kids when they're sitting around waiting, she gets way too many treats and gets away with way too much barking and toe chewing, but it's all good
> I wish I could share more photos and videos of their interactions but obviously I can't...


Lots of schools here are starting to get dogs who stay for the day. Its great to see them interacting with pupils.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Alfie still being a knob to every dog he sees.  I honestly dont think that is going to change. Its very difficult to pull his attention away, he doesnt care about treats or toys, and as it seems to be fear related he just cant seem to leave it alone. The only dogs he can walk past (on the otherside of the road) are small ones that are ignoring him completely.
Im happy to cross the road to avoid other dogs...although it gets abit irritating when people with big 'scary' dogs see me crossing with my teeny dogs and assume that Im doing it coz Im scared of their dogs!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

If it doesn't bother you, you can leave it, but the fact that you think it's fear based, I would want to work on making him more comfortable as it can't be fun for him to be afraid every walk. 

No, he won't take treats or care about toys, he won't be able to focus on anything else while he's reacting. The key is to figure out what he needs to feel safe, and once you have him feeling safe, go from there. 

With Penny I had to pick her up. And I know people get all bent out of shape about picking up a small dog and babying them, whatever. For her it's what she needed to feel safe, to not have to make any decisions, and from there we could make progress. It was seriously about 4 to 6 months of picking her up every time someone walked by her. She still periodically has issues with some people and may bark at them, but in general she has learned that she can ignore people and they will ignore her back. 

I think @Boxer123 had so just stop and hold Loki to help him cope. Basically whatever your dog needs to feel safe, do that. Over and over and over again. Eventually the dog will know that they are safe with you and you can start doing more training from there. But until the dog feels safe you can't really do anything.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> If it doesn't bother you, you can leave it, but the fact that you think it's fear based, I would want to work on making him more comfortable as it can't be fun for him to be afraid every walk.
> 
> No, he won't take treats or care about toys, he won't be able to focus on anything else while he's reacting. The key is to figure out what he needs to feel safe, and once you have him feeling safe, go from there.
> 
> ...


Yes absolutely if I could pick Loki up I would. I tuck him between my legs and squeeze. I also come down to his level and we cuddle. Not something I would have done with Sox because in his reactive stage he redirected so I might have got a nip in the face but Loki loves it.

With food @catz4m8z Loki never used to eat treats. I spent weeks in a quiet area learning how to eat outside. He now will take a treat unless it’s really scary. I take very high value foods (sliced roast beef) especially if I know it will be busy or a challenging walk. My sister calls my bag ‘the ham bag).


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

O2.0 said:


> For her it's what she needed to feel safe, to not have to make any decisions, and from there we could make progress.


Yes, I saw this meme today from Mark McCabe & it really summed it up for me regarding how some of our dogs (& us!) just need a bit more help to cope at times


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, I saw this meme today from Mark McCabe & it really summed it up for me regarding how some of our dogs (& us!) just need a bit more help to cope at times
> View attachment 577610


I have Sox on one end, Loki on the other.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

O2.0 said:


> The key is to figure out what he needs to feel safe, and once you have him feeling safe, go from there.


Kinda makes me wish he could talk!  I know if he feels uncomfortable in general he will wrap himself around my leg so he is right next to me and the leading is pulling but if he sees another dog then he doesnt like being held or restrained at all.Normally I just try and move him past as quickly as possible with lots of 'lets go!' type phrases.
He is very reactive in general though and tends to bark at stuff outside that the others dont even register!
I think he has gotten better over the years though, even if it probably doesnt look like it from outside. I can get him to calm down quicker whereas when he was younger if anything set him off he was amped up and hyper for the rest of the walk.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Guess who just got a comment from a member of the public about him walking beautifully on his lead?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> Guess who just got a comment from a member of the public about him walking beautifully on his lead?


Sox? 

@catz4m8z like I said it's up to you if you want to work on it, but if it were me, I would be looking at ways of helping him cope and not have so much anxiety about the world in general. 
As already mentioned, sniffing is a great way to get a dog in to their thinking brain instead of their reactive brain, and of course eating. My mantra is a dog who can eat is a dog who can think so I work on seeing if Penny can eat and if she can't, what I need to do to get her to where she can. 

Like @Boxer123 said, taking treats is something you have to practice and get proficient at in quieter contexts before the dog will be able to take food in more exciting environments. And I mean quite literally practice feeding your dog treats. Practice the mechanics, your body mechanics, how you're going to give the dog the food - are you handing a treat, tossing a treat, doing a scatter... All of that you need to practice outside of a training situation and just get you both used to and proficient at different treat delivery methods. Meals can be all hand-fed with a combination of take the treat, toss the treat, scatter, search for the treat, and the verbal cues that go with it. 

I have multiple ways I feed Penny. In order of difficulty for her with easiest first:
Sniff out a treat that I point out - this can be just sitting on the trail, in a clump of grass, squashed in to a tree... Anything that she has to search out and find herself is always good in her book. 
Next would be pick up a treat I toss on the ground. 
Then take a treat from my open palm. 
Then take a treat from between my thumb and index finger.
Then dig a treat out from the crease between my palm and thumb. 
The last two are kind of interchangeable depending on what is making it hard for her to take treats. If she's just very excited, she might prefer having to really dig for it in my palm. If she's worried, she's not going to dig for anything and is more likely to take it from between my fingers. 

Play around with Alfie and see where his parameters are and what food delivery is fun for him. And then practice those.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Sox?
> 
> @catz4m8z like I said it's up to you if you want to work on it, but if it were me, I would be looking at ways of helping him cope and not have so much anxiety about the world in general.
> As already mentioned, sniffing is a great way to get a dog in to their thinking brain instead of their reactive brain, and of course eating. My mantra is a dog who can eat is a dog who can think so I work on seeing if Penny can eat and if she can't, what I need to do to get her to where she can.
> ...


How rude Sox doesn’t so much walk nicely as dance, prance and attention seek  it was Loki bear. He’s so beautiful.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I wrote to a local training club to see if they could help. They do not want to train Loki and suggested a kennels that does residential training! Well I can’t sleep without Loki so no. I’m a bit frustrated finding a dog groomer, sitter and training club in this area seems impossible.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Turned down by another trainer and dog sitter for Loki Kim Kardashian is right people don’t want to get their butts out of bed and work anymore.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Seriously considering shipping you over for a few weeks @O2.0.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh Loki, I'd love to have him come play with Penny! What a pair they'd make LOL  

What are the trainers turning you down for @Boxer123 ? Too many clients or not doing reactivity?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Oh Loki, I'd love to have him come play with Penny! What a pair they'd make LOL
> 
> What are the trainers turning you down for @Boxer123 ? Too many clients or not doing reactivity?


So the behaviourist wanted £300 for a 1:1 consultation but we have had one of these. She doesn’t run the reactive classes anymore only 1:1. I kind of want either classes or work with a stooge dog or someone to come on a walk with us. I don’t want to fill out another piece of paper and talk for an hour.

So I contacted another trainer she only does Good Citizen work I just thought they might be a bit flexible and do some 1:1 stuff but no. She recommended the residential kennels training. No chance for my Loki am I leaving him with some ‘balanced trainer’ for a week to do god knows what and probably won’t poach his bedtime dinner or put a heated blanket on to warm his chops.

Spoke to another lady she only does group play sessions? But recommended another lady. Who I spoke to today but her stooge dog is out of action as he was scared by another dog.

She has recommended another company but that’s when I thought sod it.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

When is your sister coming next? 
Can you have her film you walking Loki in the village? Maybe running in to one of his nemesis?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> When is your sister coming next?
> Can you have her film you walking Loki in the village? Maybe running in to one of his nemesis?


She won’t be coming until Xmas but we are going away in a few weekends time for my bday but he’s normally pretty good on holidays.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Today was a good session. Decided to go for a jog with Loki at lunch. We bumped into the nicest lady who had a 12 year old cavi Harry. Loki started off I explained he was nervous. She said not to worry would it help if I talked to him. So she did he stopped barking. We chatted she came a bit closer. Harry kept a distance but Loki gave her a sniff and hello. All was well no explosion. 

We went up the abandoned airfield and worked on going past sheep nicely. Which he did. He did kick off at a spaniel but calmed quickly.

Whilst I was on a roll I took sox to the field next to our house to do some recall work as he seems to have cloth ears at the moment. Dropped his long line he recalled well.

Came home and Loki had a snooze on the heated blanket to recover from the stress of not knowing if Harry would eat him or not.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Loki met Nelson the husky cross puppy today. He was blooming cute. He was in the field next to us (owners dog). Loki was very happy they looked at each other then proceeded to have a chase up and down the fence. Lokis body language very relaxed. 

I do wonder what he would do if a dog came in the field to play. I don’t 100% trust him which is awful. We tried it ages ago with my friends dog but he actually went for Loki not the other way around. 


He is always much happier with a barrier. Even if a dog goes ballastic behind a fence he doesn’t react.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

You really do need a good stooge dog to gauge what Loki will do. I think if you saw that his bluster is all show it would go a long way towards helping you relax about his outbursts.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> You really do need a good stooge dog to gauge what Loki will do. I think if you saw that his bluster is all show it would go a long way towards helping you relax about his outbursts.


I really do once he knows a dog he’s generally fine unless it’s an arch rival. He would love a play friend.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Loki met Nelson the husky cross puppy today. He was blooming cute. He was in the field next to us (owners dog). Loki was very happy they looked at each other then proceeded to have a chase up and down the fence. Lokis body language very relaxed.
> 
> I do wonder what he would do if a dog came in the field to play. I don’t 100% trust him which is awful. We tried it ages ago with my friends dog but he actually went for Loki not the other way around.
> 
> ...


You might be pleasantly surprised as I was with Gwylim when we went to our trainer's house. My small black furry who normally goes ballistic at the mere glimpse of another dog, spent a couple of hours with 3 other dogs all of whom were at least three times his size. Unlike Grisha who likes to play, Gwylim just pottered around happily doing his own thing. Seeing him so relaxed amongst other dogs was a real boost to one's confidence.

It's a pity we don't live nearer to you because Grisha gets on with every dog he meets. He'd love to have two dog like Sox and Loki to race around and play with!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> You might be pleasantly surprised as I was with Gwylim when we went to our trainer's house. My small black furry who normally goes ballistic at the mere glimpse of another dog, spent a couple of hours with 3 other dogs all of whom were at least three times his size. Unlike Grisha who likes to play, Gwylim just pottered around happily doing his own thing. Seeing him so relaxed amongst other dogs was a real boost to one's confidence.
> 
> It's a pity we don't live nearer to you because Grisha gets on with every dog he meets. He'd love to have two dog like Sox and Loki to race around and play with!
> View attachment 577847


Can you imagine the chaos ! 


Loki did well this morning we went for a long run. We saw a lot of dogs on the way back from the woods with some reaction but overall managed well walking nicely past horses. I’ve decided I need a new treat bag since it’s payday.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

On another note I bumped into one of the walkers who wasn’t keen on working with boxers. I had sox with me he was a friendly boy with her and her dog, looking so handsome. Showing her what she was missing.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

A good session yesterday we managed to evade a black lab, then got to practice LAT when a lady with a spaniel was walking so incredibly slow but was also in the middle of the road we wanted to go down. They kept stopping so Loki got to do lots of check ins. Seemed fairly un interested. 

We then bumped into an elderly gentleman outside the shop who was a boxer fan so they had cuddles and kisses.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

He’s been amazing !!! Managed to let a lab walk past us ate his Turkey had his new ball. Did look but didn’t react. I think the man thought I was bonkers I made such a fuss of him. 

We are off on holidays this weekend for my 40th and Lokis 4th lets see how he behaves.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Whereabouts are you @Boxer123 ? My friend Jenny is a dog trainer (& competes in WT & IGP) & is a very talented. She really does have a very thoughtful approach to training & very considerate to the dog & the owner. Her own dogs are amazing & showcase how great she is.

She does online sessions as well as in person. I know she's in Poland training atm but it might be worth contacting her

DELIVERANCE DOGS / Dog Training Wiltshire


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> Whereabouts are you @Boxer123 ? My friend Jenny is a dog trainer (& competes in WT & IGP) & is a very talented. She really does have a very thoughtful approach to training & very considerate to the dog & the owner. Her own dogs are amazing & showcase how great she is.
> 
> She does online sessions as well as in person. I know she's in Poland training atm but it might be worth contacting her
> 
> DELIVERANCE DOGS / Dog Training Wiltshire


Im in Buckinghamshire. Shes a bit of a drive but it might be worth it for one or two sessions. I’ll look into that.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> Im in Buckinghamshire. Shes a bit of a drive but it might be worth it for one or two sessions. I’ll look into that.


Definitely worth the drive IMO!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cleo38 said:


> Definitely worth the drive IMO!


Great thank you I’ll get in touch.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Took Loki for a short walk before heading off today. Saw a few dogs. One woman putting her dog in the car commented, ‘what a well behaved boxer !’

Sox just got into handbags with an off lead dog Loki ignored them both.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> Took Loki for a short walk before heading off today. Saw a few dogs. One woman putting her dog in the car commented, ‘what a well behaved boxer !’
> 
> Sox just got into handbags with an off lead dog Loki ignored them both.


Figures! Loki gets called the well behaved one, Sox ends up in handbags


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Figures! Loki gets called the well behaved one, Sox ends up in handbags


We had literally had been here 5 minutes. Sox gets a bit over the top on holiday. He’s 8 now so he does what he wants.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

We had a beach day today. There were loads of dogs some off lead some chasing balls, ball lurchers everywhere, big dogs, barking dogs. Loki was amazing, no reactions, checked in with me for treats, paddled, played with Sox.

I’m so proud of him. (Sox also managed the day without getting in a fight)


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I should add although there were loads of off lead dogs not one ran up to us or bothered us.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Loki is killing it at the moment just walked past a large black Staffie. Had a look but no reaction. Luckily most of the dogs around here seem to be lovely and calm which helps.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yesterdays lunch walk was a bit fizzy we saw an endless parade of big black dogs and Loki lost his spoons. The reactions however felt less and more controlled.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Yesterdays lunch walk was a bit fizzy we saw an endless parade of big black dogs and Loki lost his spoons. The reactions however felt less and more controlled.


My two really blotted their copy books yesterday by running off down the cart track and ignoring my asking them to come back! I only managed to catch up with them when they stopped to sniff something. Fortunately they were wearing long lines which I managed to grab, and the rest off the walk was with me holding firmly on to.👽👽


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> My two really blotted their copy books yesterday by running off down the cart track and ignoring my asking them to come back! I only managed to catch up with them when they stopped to sniff something. Fortunately they were wearing long lines which I managed to grab, and the rest off the walk was with me holding firmly on to.👽👽


Oh no naughty boys they must have picked up a scent. That’s my problem with Loki he catches a sniff and loses his mind.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no naughty boys they must have picked up a scent. That’s my problem with Loki he catches a sniff and loses his mind.


I think they must have done, Last Sunday there was a combined harvester working in the field next to the cart track cutting the maize so it's quite possible some bunnies or other furries fled for their lives down the cart track and left their scent which my "sniffer dogs" picked up!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I thought I would share Penny's latest project - operation stop being such a drama queen about the harness. 
She's doesn't hate her harness, but she doesn't love it either, or more specifically, putting it on. Once it's on she's fine. 

I did some work with it way back when, but it's time for a refresher. 

The goal is to have her put her head through without looking like I regularly beat her with it.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Well today was a big success for Penny. We started out with a brunch at a restaurant with outdoor seating. We've been there many times before, with Penny, but apparently today was kids day and every child under 5 was there and wanted to come say hi to Penny. She was totally fine with it all and most of the kids were well behaved so I just rolled with it. 

Then we went to a fair/festival in the city with lots of crowds, lots of dogs, and Penny was pretty much wholly civilized and didn't have any major meltdowns. 
She had a mild meltdown at one of the concert stages and the noise was too much, nothing that wasn't fixed with being carried for a little bit. 

Otherwise she did great. Super proud of the little swamprat  

She got some peanut butter frozen yogurt and a pink elephant from a petstore and now she's sleeping off all the excitement


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Todays lunch walk was great. We passed two dogs. Even a month ago we would have had a reaction due to the space and not being able to create distance. Today Loki was very brave, ate his treats and didn’t react ! I’m so proud of him.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Loki made a friend today a five month old pocket bully. Lovely body language had some kisses. Later we went out and he walked past a tethered puppy at the allotment. A bit silly but happy. I feel we have made progress.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> Loki made a friend today a five month old pocket bully. Lovely body language had some kisses. Later we went out and he walked past a tethered puppy at the allotment. A bit silly but happy. I feel we have made progress.


So you should be happy about it….

I think that the more good days you have the more relaxed you’ll be and that’ll have a knock-on effect with Loki, and if there is a kerfuffle you’ll both get over it quicker.

They all do it; Tod had a scuffle with an adolescent dog recently. I was a bit shaken but there was no harm done (apart from the pup might have better manners in the future) and we both managed to recover fairly fast. Sh[]t happens.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Linda Weasel said:


> So you should be happy about it….
> 
> I think that the more good days you have the more relaxed you’ll be and that’ll have a knock-on effect with Loki, and if there is a kerfuffle you’ll both get over it quicker.
> 
> They all do it; Tod had a scuffle with an adolescent dog recently. I was a bit shaken but there was no harm done (apart from the pup might have better manners in the future) and we both managed to recover fairly fast. Sh[]t happens.


Im feeling more relaxed. The funny thing is sox has scuffles all the time and we recover quickly. I’m ridiculous with Loki lol. I think it’s because he’s genuinely scared where as sox is quite hardy.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Can Loki have star of the week please !

We went for a run this morning. A man with two collies who constantly fight with each other came out right in front of us. They immediately started fighting him shouting. I think it’s redirected aggression but it happens everytime I see him.

Loki gave out a couple of barks but nothing huge.

He could see we were running but rather than letting us go past continued to walk ahead so I was stuck behind him. We got to the cross roads where you can go in the fields or continue down the country lane. He went in the field and let them off so I opted to stay on the country lane. Next thing I know he’s screaming his head off blowing his whistle and the collies are chasing us luckily the other side of the hedge (Numpty)

Finally it went quiet I’m assuming he got them back. We round the corner and a lady with 3 dogs hides up a drive way. As we pass they kick of. This was SCARY ! Loki went flat but then was brave had some ham and we managed to get past.

He did let himself down in the village later but I blame the other owner as she let her dog approach on a flexi then it popped off.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh well done Loki!! 

Penny cornered a possum last night and she stayed puffed up far too long after bedtime


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I should also add that trying to catch a speedy little demon dog who doesn't want to be caught, in the dark, in inappropriate footwear, while also trying not to further harass the poor possum is no easy feat!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Oh well done Loki!!
> 
> Penny cornered a possum last night and she stayed puffed up far too long after bedtime


Ha ha Sox was puffed up all weekend after seeing off the farm spaniel. He likes to be known as Sox the Spaniel Slayer. I bet her and the possum are similar sizes.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

You heard it here first Loki just walked beautifully past a dog barking at him and the owner said ‘ I wish my dog was that well behaved’


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> You heard it here first Loki just walked beautifully past a dog barking at him and the owner said ‘ I wish my dog was that well behaved’


You have officially reached the reactive dog Nirvana!  
Don't worry, he'll probably loose it at a leaf tomorrow 



Penny had a great day at a big-ish cross country meet, with kids running that she was not allowed to chase, and other dogs and she acted like she was an old hat at this. I'm proud but also just a tad worried LOL!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> You have officially reached the reactive dog Nirvana!
> Don't worry, he'll probably loose it at a leaf tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


They may be saving up the naughties so we let down our guard. It’s done us good moving this village is bigger and we see more dogs it helps.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Well done Loki you're a very good boy and Penny you're a possum hound in the making.

Whisp has been great recently, no big meltdowns that I can remember, she's had afew barks at afew smaller dogs but nothing major. 
The other day she walked past a very interested and animated Bichon (usually enemy no.1) and we played find the treat as we went by.
My mum is still in training as she walks her when I'm at work, unfortunately there have been afew non walks as whisp has heard gunshots and dragged mum back to the car but hey ho.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Beth78 said:


> Well done Loki you're a very good boy and Penny you're a possum hound in the making.
> 
> Whisp has been great recently, no big meltdowns that I can remember, she's had afew barks at afew smaller dogs but nothing major.
> The other day she walked past a very interested and animated Bichon (usually enemy no.1) and we played find the treat as we went by.
> My mum is still in training as she walks her when I'm at work, unfortunately there have been afew non walks as whisp has heard gunshots and dragged mum back to the car but hey ho.


Well done Whisp.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I wanted to share this because it's a common progression with fear-based reactivity. 

Penny at XC practice today: 
One of our routes involves crossing a busy 4 lane highway. There is a pedestrian light and the other coach and I tag team making sure the kids all get across safely. Mainly because there are big semi trailers making turns through the green light and our kids don't always know to watch for them. 

Penny has been coming to this light with me since May, she is terrified of the semi (18 wheeler trucks) the noise the breaks, the size, everything is very distressing to her. I started out just holding her, we progressed with her being able to stay in the bike basket with me patting and reassuring her, and lately in the last few months, she's been fine. 

Today she was out of the basket because we were a little ways down the road waiting for a few stragglers, and a semi went by and she lunged for it! She was on a short leash of course, no worries, but I wasn't expecting it at all and because I use a wholly inappropriate paracord leash I burned the snot out of my hand  

So why did she lunge at the semi? Totally normal progression. She went from too scared to do anything, to scared but interested, to scared and brave enough to have an opinion. It's kind of sort of a good thing she's feeling brave enough to be angry with the trucks. 

From her previous progression with other scary things, I know this too shall pass. It's all part of the process  

And why paracord makes terrible leash material. It was a minor lunge from a 10 pound dog...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ouch ! That looks sore. Sometimes they just catch you don’t they. With Loki it’s tractors. Living next to farm land we have a lot.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

O2.0 said:


> I wanted to share this because it's a common progression with fear-based reactivity.
> 
> Penny at XC practice today:
> One of our routes involves crossing a busy 4 lane highway. There is a pedestrian light and the other coach and I tag team making sure the kids all get across safely. Mainly because there are big semi trailers making turns through the green light and our kids don't always know to watch for them.
> ...


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Ouch! I've had rope burn from whisps longline when my brother unexpectedly threw a stone into the sea which she chased unexpectedly. 

One thing whisp has never got used to is cyclists getting very close to the car windows when she's in the boot, she goes mental. Sometimes they get the message and move away and she stops, sometimes they don't.
She's fine with cyclists out and about.
The other day a cyclist suddenly appeared from behind us and gave us a mouthfull about whisps lead being in his way . If he'd rung his bell to let me know he was behind us I could have called her and he could have been on his speedy way.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Beth78 said:


> Ouch! I've had rope burn from whisps longline when my brother unexpectedly threw a stone into the sea which she chased unexpectedly.
> 
> One thing whisp has never got used to is cyclists getting very close to the car windows when she's in the boot, she goes mental. Sometimes they get the message and move away and she stops, sometimes they don't.
> She's fine with cyclists out and about.
> The other day a cyclist suddenly appeared from behind us and gave us a mouthfull about whisps lead being in his way . If he'd rung his bell to let me know he was behind us I could have called her and he could have been on his speedy way.


Why Why Why don’t cyclists have bells on their bikes now? It seems such a simple thing to do.

I've had many a scare when a Lycra-clad cyclist has whizzed past my shoulder and I hadn’t even heard them coming.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Beth78 said:


> One thing whisp has never got used to is cyclists getting very close to the car windows when she's in the boot, she goes mental.


Yeah, if Penny gets worse about lunging or it doesn't improve quickly, I'll do something different, but for now I'm just giving her verbal reassurance, that worked with scary people, so I'm expecting it to work here too. For her, it really is just part of her progression of learning to be okay with stuff out in the world. 

There are other approaches you can try for the car, especially if you can get one person to drive and one person to deal with the dog.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

O2.0 said:


> Yeah, if Penny gets worse about lunging or it doesn't improve quickly, I'll do something different, but for now I'm just giving her verbal reassurance, that worked with scary people, so I'm expecting it to work here too. For her, it really is just part of her progression of learning to be okay with stuff out in the world.
> 
> There are other approaches you can try for the car, especially if you can get one person to drive and one person to deal with the dog.


I'd like to hear about those approaches.
So far we've only tried LAT which doesn't work for this problem.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

We were supposed to go into the city today. The boys are very good walking through the city centre with noisy trams going by every few minutes. However. I think they'd both have freaked out if they'd been anywhere near when this accident happened. (We have to walk past there on our way back to the car)


















BOON - Baleset Miskolc belvárosában: villamossal ütközött egy autós (fotókkal, videóval frissítve)


Áll a forgalom a miskolci Centrumnál, miután csütörtök reggel villamossal ütközött egy autó.




www.boon.hu


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Another day another comment on what a good boy he is. It really beats; ‘whose walking who?’ He walked past a man’s elderly dog beautifully.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Another day another comment on what a good boy he is. It really beats; ‘whose walking who?’ He walked past a man’s elderly dog beautifully.
> View attachment 579119


Do you think by any remote chance he might possibly. hopefully be, growing up?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Do you think by any remote chance he might possibly. hopefully be, growing up?


I was speaking to his breeder about just this the other night she said now he’s 4 he is past the T Rex boxer stage.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Linda Weasel said:


> Why Why Why don’t cyclists have bells on their bikes now? It seems such a simple thing to do.
> 
> I've had many a scare when a Lycra-clad cyclist has whizzed past my shoulder and I hadn’t even heard them coming.


I don't mind cyclists if they warn you they are coming so you can take evasive action. Electric bikes/scooters are another menace. Some bike riders are good though and will shout, slow down and pass as wide as they can. Those that don't are a real nuisance.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I don't have a bell on my bike but the common courtesy here is to call out in front of you, "on your right" or "on your left" for whichever side you're passing the pedestrian. 
It works very well until... you approach a person with headphones in who can't hear anything   
I'm forever telling my runners to only use one headphone when they're running!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

We have clearly marked bicycle lanes in Hungary which in the towns run parallel to the pavement. Around Lake Balaton (the largest lake in Europe) there's over 200kms of bicycle lanes. Makes life so much easier when you're walking dogs.









New Stretch of Budapest-Balaton Cycle Path Completed to Reach Lake Velence


A new, 32.6km stretch of the Budapest-Balaton bicycle path was completed, with the bike route now reaching Lake Velence, the National Infrastructure Developer (NIF) said on Wednesday. The first stretch between Budapest and Etyek was opened to traffic in June. The investment involved paving 18km...




hungarytoday.hu


----------



## Soph x (9 mo ago)

Goose’s reactivity is getting a lot better I’ve found now that she’s the only dog in the house. Despite my parents dog being elderly, I think Goose was still scared of her and she never felt fully settled around her.

Now, people can walk into the house I live in with my partner and Goose demands they play ball. I think if we react nicely to the person in the house, Goose accepts them. If a stranger were to walk in it’d be a completely different story.

She does so much better with women. Her regular vet is a woman and she’ll let her check her over fully. She had to see a male vet yesterday ad there were no female vets available, and she was snarling as soon as he walked around to our side of the table. However, the vet assistant was female and she let her come near and listen to her heart, breathing etc.

She’s still not a fan of other dogs. She used to growl when walking passed them on a walk, now she just walks wide to give plenty of space between her and the other dog. Still not perfect, but an improvement.

She’s now on isolation for 6 days because of kennel cough, and I’m slightly worried it’ll cause her to slip a bit. But fingers crossed 🤞🏼


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So we have had a few reactions all to very large dogs. Today we bumped into two bull breeds about his size and he went flat. A bit of barking from everyone with me and the other owner apologising to each other. 

I had to many poop bags and couldn’t get to my treats. However he’s recovering quicker and the episodes are less intense. Overall I’m really pleased with him. I know when he reacts badly it’s fear. He needs a big dog friend. 

Loki is more relaxed on walks now. He seems happier and less jumpy. He is checking in more when something scary happens. He likes me singing and squishing his butt if he gets worried.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> However he’s recovering quicker and the episodes are less intense.


That's progress  
And frankly it's okay for a dog to react from time to time, as long as they can recover quickly and respond to you


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> That's progress
> And frankly it's okay for a dog to react from time to time, as long as they can recover quickly and respond to you


That’s my thoughts it’s normally now if a dog barks at him.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I have a friend who's a behaviorist and we were in the city, downtown with the dogs. I asked her what she thought of Penny and where she's at now (she has been involved in Penny's journey from the start). She thinks a lot of Penny's issues now are not so much fear but a very drivey terrier who goes straight in to terrier mode. We did a lot of practice going from over arousal in to using her brain (much like Denise Fenzi talks about), and waiting for the arousal to subside - Penny does a literal shake off when she finally gets herself back together. Anyway, next time I'm going to video and have her narrate because it's so obvious when you know what you're looking at. 

On a separate (but somewhat related note) we walked by two doberman puppies who were being trained with e-collars and what looked like the trainer telling the owners what to do. The puppies had to sit and not move as we walked by. The body language from those dogs versus Penny and my friend's dog walking by was such a stark difference. Penny was choosing to listen to me and not interact, the puppies (about 6, 7 months) were just stiff as boards 
Lack of behavior does not mean well behaved


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> I have a friend who's a behaviorist and we were in the city, downtown with the dogs. I asked her what she thought of Penny and where she's at now (she has been involved in Penny's journey from the start). She thinks a lot of Penny's issues now are not so much fear but a very drivey terrier who goes straight in to terrier mode. We did a lot of practice going from over arousal in to using her brain (much like Denise Fenzi talks about), and waiting for the arousal to subside - Penny does a literal shake off when she finally gets herself back together. Anyway, next time I'm going to video and have her narrate because it's so obvious when you know what you're looking at.
> 
> On a separate (but somewhat related note) we walked by two doberman puppies who were being trained with e-collars and what looked like the trainer telling the owners what to do. The puppies had to sit and not move as we walked by. The body language from those dogs versus Penny and my friend's dog walking by was such a stark difference. Penny was choosing to listen to me and not interact, the puppies (about 6, 7 months) were just stiff as boards
> Lack of behavior does not mean well behaved


Sad face for the pups not Penny in terrier mode. It’s definitely preferable to have a dog that interacts with you.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

That’s what makes me so cross and anti-ecollar.

There are plenty of other ways to teach those pups, but a lazy trainer who’s ego needs quick results to impress their pupil just goes to the quick fix; probably having been too lazy to try anything else first.

One trick ponies…..


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

O2.0 said:


> I have a friend who's a behaviorist and we were in the city, downtown with the dogs. I asked her what she thought of Penny and where she's at now (she has been involved in Penny's journey from the start). She thinks a lot of Penny's issues now are not so much fear but a very drivey terrier who goes straight in to terrier mode. We did a lot of practice going from over arousal in to using her brain (much like Denise Fenzi talks about), and waiting for the arousal to subside - Penny does a literal shake off when she finally gets herself back together. Anyway, next time I'm going to video and have her narrate because it's so obvious when you know what you're looking at.
> 
> On a separate (but somewhat related note) we walked by two doberman puppies who were being trained with e-collars and what looked like the trainer telling the owners what to do. The puppies had to sit and not move as we walked by. The body language from those dogs versus Penny and my friend's dog walking by was such a stark difference. Penny was choosing to listen to me and not interact, the puppies (about 6, 7 months) were just stiff as boards
> Lack of behavior does not mean well behaved


Gwylim does the same. After an unpleasant encounter he'll stop and have a good shake. It reminds of the Nat King Cole song......

Don't lose your confidence
If you slip
Be grateful for a pleasant trip
And pick yourself up,
Dust yourself off
And start all over again.

😀 😜


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Today we went for a walk around the village after school time like normal people. Not something I would have done six months ago. He met lots of people he’s still bouncy but happy bouncy and wants to say hello to people. He did kick off a bit at a black lab (they are bloody everywhere ) but it was manageable, he had his treats.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Loki has had a great day. He’s even sort of made a friend. A nice man with a small older dog. She pretty much ignores him but the owner says hello and Loki gets all excited to see them. He did well on his run this morning we saw a quick succession of dogs and he managed to eat his treats.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Today my little monster had a phenomenal day at the state XC qualifier meet. Thousands of people, runners, and lots of noise, whistles and guns (starter gun before you start thinking us Americans are even crazier than we are). 

It's the first time I've let Penny be at the start line (she usually hangs out with OH while I'm doing coaching duties), but she came to the start line and seemed to understand this is not a chase kids situation and after a few reminders from me, didn't try it which was cool. After the start we have to run to different spots on the course, navigating crowds in a few spots, she did so well, she seemed to understand that we were on a mission and not out for a sniffari. She did great, ran along with me and was happy to sit and chill while we waited for runners to pass.
She also met a few other dogs, and was happy to do a quick sniff and move on. It was almost like having a normal dog with me! 

I took a great video of her sitting next to my foot waiting for our team, as people are mulling about and runners going by and all this stuff going on and she's just sitting and taking it all in. And.... I didn't hit record. 
So all you get is a dark photo of her waiting for the rain to go away so she can go back out because apparently 10K steps on the XC course wasn't enough


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Today my little monster had a phenomenal day at the state XC qualifier meet. Thousands of people, runners, and lots of noise, whistles and guns (starter gun before you start thinking us Americans are even crazier than we are).
> 
> It's the first time I've let Penny be at the start line (she usually hangs out with OH while I'm doing coaching duties), but she came to the start line and seemed to understand this is not a chase kids situation and after a few reminders from me, didn't try it which was cool. After the start we have to run to different spots on the course, navigating crowds in a few spots, she did so well, she seemed to understand that we were on a mission and not out for a sniffari. She did great, ran along with me and was happy to sit and chill while we waited for runners to pass.
> She also met a few other dogs, and was happy to do a quick sniff and move on. It was almost like having a normal dog with me!
> ...



Well done Penny !


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I would like to share some thoughts.

When I talk about Alfie and his younger wayward days I describe him as aggresive. I realise the preferred term is reactive but he wasn't reacting but literally taking off to attack random dogs nowhere near him for absolutely no reason. I have never experienced anything like it.

I have recently be reminded of it. Where we walk he has developed a hate of a little black patterdale. No rhyme or reason but he wants to kill it. Even if the dog is way off in the distance he will go after it.

Last week I was at a different park some miles away, sitting on a bench and watching the world go by as the dogs mooched about. Lots of dogs about no problems. Suddenly Alfie took of at the speed of light and there in the distance was the Patterdale. Alfie must of smelt him! He chased the dog aggressively, the owner was able to grab him and I managed to get Alfie. I have had to apologise to this man numerous times now. 

I hope it doesn't sound irresponsible but I might not see him for two months then out of the blue we do and Alfie just loses his mind. He used to be like this with about 70% of dogs now it is just this one dog.

The other dog is neutered not a fearful dog and all other dogs are fine with him.

Is Alfie just a bit mad I wonder


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

@Kaily . You might see some warning signs but maybe really subtle. It took me a while.

I‘m just throwing this in because…

Tod has a particular girlfriend (a neutered Border Terrier), and they absolutely love one another, to the extent that they’ll run at one another from hundreds of yards away, then race in happy, excited circles.

And he knows when she’s there, even if he can’t see her if she’s way across the fields, and he will be sniffing and looking for her in a different way to how he usually just reads the pee mail.

Perhaps it’s just the ‘black dog syndrome’ for Alfie. We have a couple of dogs that Tod really doesn’t like. To my knowledge they’ve never done anything wrong, or even mixed with him, but he’s taken offence anyway.

Dogs are just weird at times.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

How lovely that Tod has found love.
I can honestly say he literally just takes off. No pee mail needed.

I'm not too worried about it although it is far from ideal more curious as to why.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

@Kaily loki is the same with some dogs he can smell them and even their owners before we see them. All his fur will go up, he will start growling. He is like Santa he has a list and checks it twice if your on the list that’s it ! Mostly it will be big male dogs.

Currently it’s a husky who sings the song of its people when Loki kicks off and a large staff possibly pit ball. Neither have done anything to Loki.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Kaily said:


> Is Alfie just a bit mad I wonder


No  
Some dogs just trigger other dogs. Who knows what it is. It would be interesting to hear from the patterdale's owner if he has issues with other dogs too. I would bet he does. 

It does sound like a fear response from Alfie, has he ever actually made contact with the other dog? Or does he just chase them off?


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

With Dan it's long legged bouncy dogs such as Weimaraners. 😧


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Unfortunately for Sox he’s the one who irritates other dogs. Poor boy they are always having a pop.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Unfortunately for Sox he’s the one who irritates other dogs. Poor boy they are always having a pop.


To be fair, the Weimaraner started it first


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Kaily said:


> The other dog is neutered not a fearful dog and all other dogs are fine with him.
> 
> Is Alfie just a bit mad I wonder





O2.0 said:


> No
> Some dogs just trigger other dogs. Who knows what it is. It would be interesting to hear from the patterdale's owner if he has issues with other dogs too. I would bet he does.
> 
> It does sound like a fear response from Alfie, has he ever actually made contact with the other dog? Or does he just chase them off?


I had already thought of that and mentioned in my post that it is just Alfie that attacks him. I actually asked the owner. Yes he makes contact if he gets the chance.
One day when Alfie was about 6 months old he suddenly took off. I thought he had bolted but no, he had run about half a mile just to attack a puppy.

If it is fear why does he go out of his way to do it? I could understand if they were in his space or nearby but they are nowhere near him.

ETA I wouldn't have him any other way. I love him to bits but he took a bit of getting used to


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Kaily said:


> If it is fear why does he go out of his way to do it? I could understand if they were in his space or nearby but they are nowhere near him.


Proximity is his perception, not ours. Miles away could be too close for comfort, who knows! 
I could be wrong about the fear, but my take is that a confident dog doesn't feel the need to go out of their way to chase a threat away.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I think he wants to conquer the world and be the ruler of all canines far and wide.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

We have had a mixed couple of days. Yesterday Loki went for a walk with a lady friend. She is 10 and a terrier. He is always happy around her even though she does shout at him screaming potato style at the start of walks. He walked beautifully with her & didn’t harass her or bother her.

Today we went out at lunch on a Saturday and it’s sunny and warm so everyone was out. First couple of dogs he walked past well. He’s even making little friends always older female dogs. 


Then we bumped into another reactive dog (black staff) we managed to get them past without reacting.


Then it went downhill I spotted two big dogs so crossed the road. They tend to bark at Loki and vice versa so I hid up a drive. Unfortunately the owner was waiting outside the shop shouting at his dogs and kids so I finally got Loki calm began to come out of the drive and bumped into black staff both dogs lost their spoons. Black staff went past then two spaniels. So we went home because he was over the threshold. 

However he’s managing better and is checking in with me during reactions, still taking treats. I’m really proud of him I know it probably looks like a sh?t storm to others but he’s calming so much quicker. We went to a field on the way home and he did zooms on his long line so was obviously stressed.

He’s so scared of big dogs I don’t know how to build his confidence?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

He’s had to put himself to bed the day has been so stressful.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> He’s so scared of big dogs I don’t know how to build his confidence?


Just keep doing what you're doing. Let him know that he can remove himself from the situation, he can ask you for help, and you're there to support him


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Today has been a day of two halves. We bumped into a black lab and Loki went nuts. I moved him aside so they could pass. Then the owner realised he had dropped his dogs ball so had to go back past us again. 

We calmed down and continued. Loki made it past another dog a bit grizzly but ok. Then he met his girlfriend and they had a little walk nice and calm.

 Later we went out at school pick up time he coped so well. He was a bit over the threshold but walked beautifully on his lead. Barked at a cat. A few children came over to tell me they liked him which he coped we’ll with. Overall a good day.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Loki has been out with his girlfriend again and we bumped into the husky he hates. He kept it together so well. Then we had to walk past a horse close proximity and he was a good boy. She also went out with Sox but she gets a bit fed up with him as he’s so bouncy . She’s a great influence in Loki. He’s tired now.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh another positive is when Loki is in his long line he often chooses to come back to me to say hello or for a treat I’ve been saying, ‘are you checking in with me’ without thinking. The last few reactions I’ve said to him, ‘Loki check in’ he stops reacting and turns to me. Sometimes continues but he is responding mid reaction.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

A bit of a bad walk we bumped into a big wolf like dog Loki jumped so high barked and landed on his back. Tried getting him home and he was just telling everyone off. I think he may have bruised himself a bit. 

Lucky we bumped into his girlfriend and she walked him home he calmed down. (She is the size of penny @O2.0 ) but got him home safely.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

We had some coonhunters out tonight, and it was a really good training opportunity for Penny. She could hear the dogs obviously, hear the men's voices, see their lights and she didn't even flinch at the shots either. Super proud of her. She was able to listen and respond to me the whole time! 

(Nothing bad happens in the video - just Penny and me talking to her)








Bates & Penny on Instagram: "Coonhounds in the woods made for a good training opportunity 👍"


Bates & Penny shared a post on Instagram: "Coonhounds in the woods made for a good training opportunity 👍". Follow their account to see 501 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> We had some coonhunters out tonight, and it was a really good training opportunity for Penny. She could hear the dogs obviously, hear the men's voices, see their lights and she didn't even flinch at the shots either. Super proud of her. She was able to listen and respond to me the whole time!
> 
> (Nothing bad happens in the video - just Penny and me talking to her)
> 
> ...


Well done Penny.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I was really proud of her. Especially when the gunshots started and she just looked at me like "should I be worried?" Nope, you're good. That's such a good feeling when you can tell your dog it's okay and they believe you


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Loki has had a bad couple of days very reactive to a French Bulldog today then a black dog.


O2.0 said:


> I was really proud of her. Especially when the gunshots started and she just looked at me like "should I be worried?" Nope, you're good. That's such a good feeling when you can tell your dog it's okay and they believe you


 She is doing really well isn’t she


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Loki seems to have had a bit of a relapse. He has been quite reactive. Had a pleasant meeting with a young vizsla yesterday but kicked off at two long dogs today. 

We then bumped into the big staffie he hates. I crossed the road and he kicked off. The dog just ignores Loki and stopped to sniff so I ended up having a bit of a chat with the owner she spoke to Loki and he did calm down a bit was more reacting from excitement. 

I can’t figure him out sometimes. He reacts much less when he gets to know people but obviously most folk don’t want to talk to the screaming boxer.

He came home and did zooms around the living room. I think I’ll avoid the village for a few days. Try and get him calm.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> Loki seems to have had a bit of a relapse. He has been quite reactive. Had a pleasant meeting with a young vizsla yesterday but kicked off at two long dogs today.
> 
> We then bumped into the big staffie he hates. I crossed the road and he kicked off. The dog just ignores Loki and stopped to sniff so I ended up having a bit of a chat with the owner she spoke to Loki and he did calm down a bit was more reacting from excitement.
> 
> ...


I'd not try and find any logic to it. Just see it as a blip and focus on decompressing. 
Whereas Nooka had a fab walk today and calmly walked past a spaniel who was having a go at her. The other day she was the one snapping at the end of the lead at different spaniel, so who knows what goes on in their sweet furry heads?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> I'd not try and find any logic to it. Just see it as a blip and focus on decompressing.
> Whereas Nooka had a fab walk today and calmly walked past a spaniel who was having a go at her. The other day she was the one snapping at the end of the lead at different spaniel, so who knows what goes on in their sweet furry heads?


This is true, it’s a shame though because he was doing so well. He is making more friends which is nice.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I agree, sometimes there's no telling what bee they have in their bonnet. As long as the overall progress is positive, I'd call it a win  

Lately Penny seems to have forgotten how to be a normal dog in the house, she is struggling to settle in the evenings, and she literally screams to go outside if she thinks there is something out there. Thank god I don't have neighbors they would probably report us for torturing her  
I'm off for a few weeks soon so I guess I know what we'll be working on with the methpuppy. But knowing dogs, she'll suddenly remember how to be civilized when I have time off...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> I agree, sometimes there's no telling what bee they have in their bonnet. As long as the overall progress is positive, I'd call it a win
> 
> Lately Penny seems to have forgotten how to be a normal dog in the house, she is struggling to settle in the evenings, and she literally screams to go outside if she thinks there is something out there. Thank god I don't have neighbors they would probably report us for torturing her
> I'm off for a few weeks soon so I guess I know what we'll be working on with the methpuppy. But knowing dogs, she'll suddenly remember how to be civilized when I have time off...


God knows what my neighbours thought earlier when he was doing his circles of death around the living room.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I'm so stinkin' proud of Penny. The XC team was in the town Christmas parade today, and since she's the team mascot, she _had_ to be in the parade. 

I figured if worst came to worst I could carry her or step out and hop in the truck pulling the float in front of us. 

She did awesome! It was a lot, the band was behind us, waving big flags and banging loud drums, there were people everywhere, the fire truck would blast its horn periodically and the police car up front wailed its sirens periodically. 
Other than a short stretch I carried her, she walked the whole way, she was worried, but able to take food the whole time, and interact with "her" kids. Towards the end she was getting more and more comfortable. 

She had a nice walk back to where we parked, happy and exploring, then she came with me to an after-parade lunch with the team. She's now snoozing on the sofa  
Not bad little swamprat, not bad...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> I'm so stinkin' proud of Penny. The XC team was in the town Christmas parade today, and since she's the team mascot, she _had_ to be in the parade.
> 
> I figured if worst came to worst I could carry her or step out and hop in the truck pulling the float in front of us.
> 
> ...


Well don’t Penny sounds like a lot of fun. Sox would love to be part of a parade.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So I put this on Lokis other thread but then it happened again. Two dogs have run up to Loki today got in his space (partly because I was crap and didn’t block properly) Loki was worried but didn’t react. The second time on the last walk pushed him over the threshold and he got stressed. 

This is good for me to see he’s not agressive. I really need to work on recall so he can be off and gets less stressed. Target for 2023. Any help for an unconfident owner on this.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Drat this icy weather. It's too slippy for the taught behaviour Cad defaults to when we spot another dog, and I apparently didn't think this far ahead when, several years ago, chosing which behaviour to train for this. We're doing just standing still looking at me instead, but because it's not the go-to option he's more aware of how he's feeling, including the fact that standing still is bloody freezing.


----------



## Soph x (9 mo ago)

Just been to the shop with Goose and she is NOT in the mood for other people or dogs today.

Was fine yesterday, even demanding strokes of people. Today, nope. Barking at anyone that looked at her and giving that bone chilling Collie stare to anyone who came within the “boundary” she had set.

Maybe she got enough love from people yesterday she’s had her weeks worth of pets from strangers. Back home now and think today will be a day of mental stimulation for her while I let my potentially infected or broken foot rest for a bit!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh hum. We seem to be back where we started. 

As you know Loki was doing really well. Then a few weeks before Xmas he was run at twice (two different dogs on the same walk) Neither were aggressive or big just ‘friendly’ and no recalll. I did a bad job of blocking but one was a wriggly spaniel who was just everywhere. Loki didn’t react to either dog just froze, he didn’t snap or act aggressive in any matter.

After the second one Loki lost his shxt. I rushed him home but he was barking at everything. We had a few days off walks but he’s slowly got worse today he was back to barking at people without dogs.

Loki likes walking in the village we are surrounded by fields where you rarely see a soul but he’s reluctant to go on these. My sister noticed this over Xmas he just doesn’t seem to enjoy it. In the village however there are lots of triggers. 

In either walk even if we don’t see anyone he’s so jumpy (if a pigeon comes out of a bush) and will often stop or walk slowly like he’s worried. This was so improved but now isn’t.

When he is in a secure field or at home he’s such a happy relaxed guy. He tends to enjoy brand new walks with new sniffs. 

I’m just not sure what to do. Village walks ? Off road quieter walks which he’s reluctant to go on ? Im seriously considering if he needs anti anxiety meds.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Oh hum. We seem to be back where we started.
> 
> As you know Loki was doing really well. Then a few weeks before Xmas he was run at twice (two different dogs on the same walk) Neither were aggressive or big just ‘friendly’ and no recalll. I did a bad job of blocking but one was a wriggly spaniel who was just everywhere. Loki didn’t react to either dog just froze, he didn’t snap or act aggressive in any matter.
> 
> ...


Oh Loki what are we going to do with you?

Have you considered acupressure for Loki's anxiety? It's very simple and can be done whilst you're out walking. 

I've always used a lot of touch with my dogs even whilst we're out walking because I've found that physical contact, for example with my leg combined with talking quietly to them, seems to reassure them.

Since Grisha's started having seizures which I believe are triggered off by over stimulation, Gabor, our trainer showed me the acupressure points around Grisha's head and back. I now practice the technique on both boys each day and I've noticed the relaxing effect it has on them, particularly Grisha. I also used acupressure of his head when Grisha suffered his last seizure and I'm convinced it helped to shorten the length of the seizure and recovery.






Acupressure Points For Dogs: Give Your Pet The Massage of His LIFE | Animal Medical New City







animalmedicalnc.com


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I wouldn't jump to assuming he's worse again. Just keep on keeping on, practice what you already know, sing to yourself and him, and do as quiet a village walk as you can, and persevere. 
You've had a lot of upheaval with Christmas, your schedule is probably a little different, you are probably also a little stressed, give it all time to settle and he will too


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Oh Loki what are we going to do with you?
> 
> Have you considered acupressure for Loki's anxiety? It's very simple and can be done whilst you're out walking.
> 
> ...


Thank you that is really helpful. I do use touch to help he loves contact. I try and pop him between my legs when he’s reacting and squeeze. We do massage at home so can include this. It doesn’t take much to upset him yesterday it was balloons following us.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> I wouldn't jump to assuming he's worse again. Just keep on keeping on, practice what you already know, sing to yourself and him, and do as quiet a village walk as you can, and persevere.
> You've had a lot of upheaval with Christmas, your schedule is probably a little different, you are probably also a little stressed, give it all time to settle and he will too


I hope so I know he picks up on my anxiety that doesn’t help. I’m sure we will end up on the village Facebook. We sort of wind each other up . Also we have a new puppy next door the boys are coping well but his little puppy bark seems to be worrying them a bit.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you that is really helpful. I do use touch to help he loves contact. I try and pop him between my legs when he’s reacting and squeeze. We do massage at home so can include this. It doesn’t take much to upset him yesterday it was balloons following us.


If you can manage it, when he's squeezed between your legs try to massage the "ying tang" point on his head. I found that to be really effective with Grisha. And when you're walking, if possible, try massaging the base of his spine, close to the tail This works well for Gwylim.

It's a bit too cold at the moment but when the weather gets better, I'd suggest you find a park bench somewhere, put Loki into a sit and watch the world go by whilst giving his head and back a good massage. Something I do with my two when we're in town.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> If you can manage it, when he's squeezed between your legs try to massage the "ying tang" point on his head. I found that to be really effective with Grisha. And when you're walking, if possible, try massaging the base of his spine, close to the tail This works well for Gwylim.
> 
> It's a bit too cold at the moment but when the weather gets better, I'd suggest you find a park bench somewhere, put Loki into a sit and watch the world go by whilst giving his head and back a good massage. Something I do with my two when we're in town.


I’ll give that a try. He loves a squeeze. If he’s sitting next to you he will stand up spin around and try to snug in closer.


----------



## Soph x (9 mo ago)

Goose is having a gobby day today.

Usually she’ll bark at the window if she sees someone walking passed the end of the driveway (guessing to warn them off to make sure they don’t come up) or if our neighbour walks passed. No idea why but she just does not like our neighbour on one side. He’s given her treats and she hears him talk the other side of the fence in the back garden all the time, but she’s just decided she hates him for some reason!

Today she’s just been barking at anything and everything. Trying to keep her down from the window to try settle her, but she is just massively on guard today! Neighbour on the other side is an elderly man who has been in hospital for about a month. She’s never had an issue with him, assuming she can see he’s elderly and frail so doesn’t see him as a threat. She’ll even bark if people go up his driveway as if she is protecting his house too. Someone was in his house last night, believe one of his daughters, and was banging around until about 1AM so not sure if that has put her on high alert today or what.

She has settled now finally 🙏


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Soph x said:


> Goose is having a gobby day today.
> 
> Usually she’ll bark at the window if she sees someone walking passed the end of the driveway (guessing to warn them off to make sure they don’t come up) or if our neighbour walks passed. No idea why but she just does not like our neighbour on one side. He’s given her treats and she hears him talk the other side of the fence in the back garden all the time, but she’s just decided she hates him for some reason!
> 
> ...


Obviously protecting her gingerbread man


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So todays walk was slightly better (although the people in my village might disagree.)) Managed to get past a spaniel well. He did lose his marbles at two following dogs including the husky who howls at him but it was manageable and he did check in. I’m trying really hard to keep the lead relaxed when walking, if he sits down and is worried I’m giving him time to process the environment.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Giving him time to process is really important so that's good that you're doing that. Make sure do help him feel safe or at least safer while he's processing  

A few days after Christmas I took Penny to a busy downtown with my friend who's a behaviorist and we got some really good footage of the difference between when she's functioning and when she loses it, which for her might just be crazy leash pulling (because she's in flight) and then allowing her to process and come back. She's going to make a video with all of it and I'll share when she does. She does a good job of narrating what you're looking at and how to help the dog through it.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Giving him time to process is really important so that's good that you're doing that. Make sure do help him feel safe or at least safer while he's processing
> 
> A few days after Christmas I took Penny to a busy downtown with my friend who's a behaviorist and we got some really good footage of the difference between when she's functioning and when she loses it, which for her might just be crazy leash pulling (because she's in flight) and then allowing her to process and come back. She's going to make a video with all of it and I'll share when she does. She does a good job of narrating what you're looking at and how to help the dog through it.


I think sometimes i try and rush him so trying not to do that. That would be great to see the vid. I try and get Loki to regroup when he is stressed with some food scattering. Oh I forgot he sat beautifully for a horse to go past.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

He had a nice off road out of the village lunch walk today. Good body language I think (there is a video on my insta stories) we didn’t see anyone but there was less sitting and looking worried. I took his tug, he was really sniffy which is good. The only thing that worried him was a large horse poop !


----------



## Soph x (9 mo ago)

Goose had her annual booster vaccinations today.

Was good with the receptionists, got snappy with one but she’d given her a treat and tried to stroke her which was too much for Goose.

Got there early so she could experience being around people and other animals. Sat in the waiting area and she jumped up for a cuddle and belly rubs while we waited.

Had to walk passed a big Golden to get on the scales, and she did so amazingly.

In the vet room she let the vet do a full check over and do the vaccinations. Threw a tantrum at the kennel cough spray, but she’s never liked it really.

Afterwards, took her to OH mum’s house, and Goose has never met her properly before. Goose got on with her so well, playing with her and jumping up to give her kisses. She was so well behaved.

Such a proud dog mum today 🤍


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

For the first time this year the weather was beautifully sunny anddriving to the city was a real pleasure. I'd arranged to meet Gabor, our trainer, to give him the beanies and baby blankets I'd knitted for Ukranian children. He's off to Budapest on Saturday and will hand them over to the charity who regularly makes the journey to the Ukranian border with essential supplies.

We had a gentle potter through town and ended up in our favourite pizza place where we sorted the world out. On the way back to the car we passed a high wooden fence whic sometimes has a dog behind it that always goes apes**** at any passer by and sticks it's nose throungh a tiny gap in the fence. Unfortunately my canine of colour reacts by wanting to murder the dog even though it's 3 times his size! It hasn't been there the last few times we've walked past, so I suppose we've become complacent and weren't ready for Gwylim's reaction. Having dealt with him the rest of the walk was mercifully uneventful!

Sitting quietly in the pizza place 









Having a mummy cuddle.


----------

